# DiVX plays too fast



## khayoh (Jun 8, 2001)

hi,
i have a problem. when i play my divx files or .avi files they play too fast. have you ever tried to watch an entire movie while the actors sounded like alvin and the chipmuncks? what is the problem and how do i fix it? thanx.

kouyo


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Which version of Windows Media player are you using and which version of DIVX do you have?

Regards

eddie


----------



## khayoh (Jun 8, 2001)

i am using the Global DiVx program.
which should i be using?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Interesting program.

Which version do you have? You do know you can play DivX movies through media player if you have the codecs.

Would be interesting to know if anyone else has tried this. might have a go myself 

Anyway, if you let us know the version. They also have a forum if you want to try there as well:

http://forums.divxcity.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi

Regards

eddie


----------



## khayoh (Jun 8, 2001)

i think it is version 1.9.1

i also downloaded the newest version of windows media player. but it didnt fix the problem.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

You may be able to download the newest version of DivX from here http://www.divx.com/ 
I don't use the Player but you can. Also, you say you have the latest Media Player. v7 that will be. There are some codecs for that, although its not DivX http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/release.asp?ReleaseID=31921

well, you have the latest version of Global DiVx. have you tried reinstalling the program?

Also, has this just started happening or is this with only one movie file?

Regards

eddie


----------



## khayoh (Jun 8, 2001)

ive tried everything but it still plays fast. i put the files on a cd and played them on my roommates computer and it worked fine. he said my computer is playing at something like 2x or something. (he got too technical) and i was wondering if that was true or if he is an idiot. if it is true how do you slow ir down? thanx.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Is he talking about your RAM and your processor? Do you know the specs? Never really heard of this, although the more RAM you have, the faster your computer.

Thing is, is everything else plays normal speed and this dosen't, its not usually just the RAM that could be causing this. have you tried what I mentioned earlier, about reinstalling the software? Also, what does your roommate play the movies on?

Regards

eddie


----------



## khayoh (Jun 8, 2001)

i dont know anything about computers but i did reinstall all my players but each one still plays the movies too fast. my roommate uses windows media player with the codecs and it works perfect. im sure that i dont have too much ram cuz i have like the minimum or near the minimum. its like 32MB or something around that. i dont know what else to do. ive tried everything.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Has this started just recently? You may want to do a quick virus scan, just so that we can rule that out

http://housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/start_corp.asp

Regards

eddie


----------

